# Movie Questions For Gav.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

OK,

Who were the two principal actors in "The Day The Earth Stood Still"?

And, what make of watch was the lead female actor wearing in the elevator when the power went off at noon?


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Stan said:


> OK,
> 
> Who were the two principal actors in "The Day The Earth Stood Still"?
> 
> ...


Michael Rennie and Patricia Neal One of my favourite sci fi movies that Stan.

Don't know about the watch but the film is due another viewing this weekend.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

albini13 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > OK,
> ...


Ok quick one for you all. Name the movie from the quote:

I'm rejuvenated, rehabilited, reassimilated, and it didn't take no 30 years like your honor said.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bang on Gav.









The watch question may never be answered, we didn't get a close up shot.









My guess would be an American brand (







). I'm going for Gruen or Hamilton, two of the best brands our yank buddies made at the time.

We'll talk American watches when we get the time.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

albini13 said:


> albini13 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Stumped mate.









I could google but that would be cheating.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I'm rejuvenated, rehabilited, reassimilated, and it didn't take no 30 years like your honor said


Shawshank Redemption?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > I'm rejuvenated, rehabilited, reassimilated, and it didn't take no 30 years like your honor said
> 
> 
> Shawshank Redemption?
> ...


Cape Wrath?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cape Fear maybe?









My Uncle used to live at Cape Wrath Mark, a more isolated place would be hard to find!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

albini13 said:


> albini13 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Carlito's Way.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

MarkF said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > > I'm rejuvenated, rehabilited, reassimilated, and it didn't take no 30 years like your honor said
> ...










The problem is Jason I meant Cape Fear but have been reading about Cape Wrath









Anyway ....Paul was right, what a cracking film that was, a top performance from Sean Penn and what a baddie Benny Blanco was


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Benny from the Bronx....One of my all time fave movies.....Just watched 'Collatoral' with Tom Cruise...Great film...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Carlito's Way is IMHO the best film ever.

I watch very few films, & sat down to this one night only on recommendation of a friend. Bloody glad I did now.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Yes - bad boy Benny. Now if Carlito had gone with his gut reaction & finished him off in that aleyway..........


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've never seen TDTESS! or any of the others mentioned above except Shawshank, I'd read the Steven King short story 1st and it did live up to it even if Red did change race but hey Morgan is excellent in the role.

Watched I Robot last night (mrs got me thedvd for xmas and 1st chance I've had to see it.

A bit slow and way ott on special effects IMO but very nice to see Asimov's work at least being attemted by hollywood.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> A bit slow and way ott on special effects IMO but very nice to see Asimov's work at least being attemted by hollywood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Special effects are a no no for me, I like films with no need for special effects, films with a story for instance







Hollywood blockbusters leave me cold









Give me a film about 2 moody people in **** relationship with no money and no future in say Finland and I'm happy









My all time fave is "Talk to her", it made me cry


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Carlito's Way is certainly one of my favourites too. Also features a certain Viggo Mortensen who went on to play Aragorn in Peter Jackson's Lord of the Rings trilogy. Not sure if it's my absolute favourite Pacino film though. That accolade might have to go to either Serpico or maybe Sea of Love.

It's probably not quite my favourite gangster movie either, that'd be The Long Good Friday by quite a margin. I watched it again on DVD at the weekend with the Director's (John Mackenzie) commentary. Much of the docklands locations where it was filmed are now buried somewhere under the Canary Wharf tower.

Overall though, I agree with Mark. I'm pretty fed up with Hollywood blockbusters. I think the decline started soon after Star Wars was released and movie makers began concentrating almost exclusively on special effects at the expense of any plot








They're not all bad of course, but to me it seems to be the trend.

Watched Brief Encounter again the other day. No effects, simple plot, two excellent actors (Celia Johnson/Trevor Howard) and the result is an excellent edge-of-the-seat film - Will they or wont they?

Nowadays, I'm that fed up with Hollywood I'm concentrating mainly on Japanese cinema and European/American films prior to 1930!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Carlito's Way is certainly one of my favourites too. Also features a certain Viggo Mortensen who went on to play Aragorn in Peter Jackson's Lord of the Rings trilogy. Not sure if it's my absolute favourite Pacino film though. That accolade might have to go to either Serpico or maybe Sea of Love.
> 
> It's probably not quite my favourite gangster movie either, that'd be The Long Good Friday by quite a margin. I watched it again on DVD at the weekend with the Director's (John Mackenzie) commentary. Much of the docklands locations where it was filmed are now buried somewhere under the Canary Wharf tower.
> 
> ...


Angels With Dirty Faces - classic.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mark and rich you sound like my Mrs!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

P'raps we could pop round one afternoon for tea and a gossip and watch a couple of weepies


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Had to watch 'Breakfast at Tiffanys' with Alyson at the weekend.....


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

MarkF said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > A bit slow and way ott on special effects IMO but very nice to see Asimov's work at least being attemted by hollywood.
> ...


A very easy one for all of you and one that ties in with htis website.

"Even a stopped clock tells the right time twice a day"??

Name the movie.

P.S Glad you all like Carlitos Way, Sean Penn steals the film for me. If you like Carlitos Way check out a film called Once Upon A Time In America. It's a gangster movie of major proportions and a damned good one at that. Sergio Leone classic.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

> P.S Glad you all like Carlitos Way, Sean Penn steals the film for me. If you like Carlitos Way check out a film called Once Upon A Time In America. It's a gangster movie of major proportions and a damned good one at that. Sergio Leone classic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best opening of ANY movie, the first 10 mins are better than most other films


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

MarkF said:


> > P.SÂ Glad you all like Carlitos Way, Sean Penn steals the film for me.Â If you like Carlitos Way check out a film called Once Upon A Time In America.Â It's a gangster movie of major proportions and a damned good one at that.Â Sergio Leone classic.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Did you get the ending of Once upon a time in America?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Did you get the ending of Once upon a time in America


Sort of







..The DVD has a director interview which gives his 'interpretation'....Great movie...


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

albini13 said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > > P.SÂ Glad you all like Carlitos Way, Sean Penn steals the film for me.Â Â If you like Carlitos Way check out a film called Once Upon A Time In America.Â It's a gangster movie of major proportions and a damned good one at that.Â Sergio Leone classic.
> ...


In reply to Rhaythorn's post about special effects becoming the demise of the Holywood movie i would generally agree. There are exceptions to the rule. The lord of the rings movies are great and without jumping on a major band wagon the Matrix Trilogy revolutionised film as we know it. But every now and again Hollywood comes out with some absolute corkers, take Road To Perdition, Smoke, Se7en, The Big Lebowski, Shawshank Redemption, Good Will Hunting, Mystic River, Short Cuts, Pulp Fiction, Res Dogs, American Beauty, The Virgin Suicides, 13, Requiem for a dream, U Turn, Wild At Heart, Natural Born Killers, Carlitos Way, The Straight Story, Stand By Me, Clerks, Mallrats, Chasing Amy the list goes on and on. Granted most of these films aren't major box office smashes but they all share one thing in common, great script writing and most of them are hugely dialogue rich especially smoke and the big lebowski which are two of the best films that have come out in the last 10 years.

Gotta love the dude.

The dude will not stand for this kind of aggression man.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Absolutely agree albini13. Certainly not all Hollywood movies are bad. From your list there Stand By Me and Wild at Heart are two favourites and I have them in my collection







The LOTR movies are great as you say and I rushed to buy the extended versions of all three.

It's just in the last few years that I've become fed up with the endless remakes (of generally much better foreign originals, eg. Vanishing, Ring, Haunting (another Robert Wise masterpiece) to name but three) and the same tired old rehashed formulaic stuff they seem to churn out ad infinitum. Ironically I now find the really old films fresher than the modern ones


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I must admitt I rarely go to the pictures these days. All 3 LOTR's excellent but most others I've seen have been average to poor.

Best film I've seen since Return of the king was Shrek'2' (I see most of the kiddies stuff as I have a 5 year old, it's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!)


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

> est film I've seen since Return of the king was Shrek'2' (I see most of the kiddies stuff as I have a 5 year old, it's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!)


Same here!









Saw The Incredibles too, mine, 3 and 5, loved it (and so did I







).

Most movies today are made for teenagers (real or those who won't grow up), simplistic recycled plots and remakes with a lot of cgi effets.









Don't have much time to go to the movies if it's not with the kids anyway, so I'm not too bothered!

I'll tape Fahrenheit 9/11 tonight, though!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Was it a British Director that did the original film Point Blank?

Had to be Lee Marvins best film by far, apart from Hell in the Pacific.

Angie Dickinson was also with him in The Killers. Anyone remember the name of the actor who was his fellow hit man in the film?

Angie Dickinson pleading for her life with Marvin pointing the huge silenced revolver at her; and he says...............Lady, I just aint got the time..........("PLOP")


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I thought the Incredibles whilst very good was a bit flat in places, it's the 1st time in a long time that Caitlin asked to go to the loo during a film, normally she's riveted onto the edge of the seat. I find it facinating watching her watching movies.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Fascinating is the word! My kids had seen all the trailers for the incredibles long before it came out. So they were familiar with the characters and the backdrop to the story. Some of their friends who went to see it found it rather boring for the first hour. Mine liked it even better the second time
















It's interesting to watch the little ones, sometimes more fun than the movie!







Crawling over the seats, squeezing popcorn in their nose, then suddenly shooting "wicked!" when something blows up on the screen!


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Griff: John Boorman, what a movie, my favourite Lee Marvin (Scarface for Al Pacino in my case, although his acting was superb in Sea of Love)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

One of the best Westerns ever.............Glenn Ford in the Fastest Gun Alive.

Broderick Crawford gave a superb performance as the obsessed gun fighter riding all over to take on each towns fastest gun................he comes across a reluctant Glenn Ford!!!!

Crawford says to Ford...........are you the man that shot the silver dollars.

Ford answers...........yes

Crawford.................By what name are you called?

Anyone remember the name Ford gives?

There is also one of the most amazing dance scenes in the towns dance hall

My other favourite Westerns...........The Wild Bunch, and Ride the High Country


----------

